# Indian Cricket Team's New Jersey for ODI's



## gaurav_indian (Feb 18, 2009)

Indian Cricket Team's New Jersey for ODI's


*img25.imageshack.us/img25/494/dhoninewbigvo8.jpg
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/dhoninewbigvo8.jpg/1/w351.png


----------



## Chirag (Feb 18, 2009)

No black shade


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Shades ka kya achaar daalna hai.This ODI kit su***  Old one was way better.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 18, 2009)

The jersey has a funny mark on the rear of the pants.....an orange stuff


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Earlier was better.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 18, 2009)

They are forcing people to buy new jersey. Designers are blind i guess. Sky Blue rulzz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2009)

WTF !! Ugly outfit.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

I loved the jerseys of 1998 and 1999.


----------



## utsav (Feb 19, 2009)

looking like cheapo tracksuit


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2009)

I have some issues with this design too.

The colour is ok, but does not look good for a team's jersey. May be a different design (graphics) and different usage of colour patterns could help. The earlier colour was better than this colour and I didnot like the design of it either. The design a decade back (1999) was way better.

Another main issue is the highlighting of the text. India in much less visible than the sponsor. Actually India is printed with a bright color but dimmed with a combination of double border (inner white and outer black) whereas the sponsor is in bright wide and strikingly visible. 

Also the placement is right above India. Would have preferred a smaller size and to a side rather than centre and so large. 

Sucks.


----------



## Coool (Feb 19, 2009)

Black caps colour rox! this one suxxx.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2009)

Earlier one was lot lot lot better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2009)

Earlier one was better.
I think the 1999 Worldcup one was the best uniform ever.
This one is too dark. No difference between India and Sri Lanka now.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 19, 2009)

way too dark !!

though i felt the earlier one was way too light and the names written in some golden shade didn't exactly go with the color...but this one is pathetically dark !!!


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 19, 2009)

Way too much emphasis on the frigging sponsor than the country name. Definitely places should be swapped. outfit looks like more that Lankans than Indians' .

Hope don't start losing after change of color which has happened to the aussies.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 19, 2009)

This one's not nice .. Acc. to Nike , it was designed so as to signify the " Boldness & Aggressiveness " of the Indian Cricket Team ...

For me , the best was the jersey which India wore in the 2003 WC .


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 19, 2009)

This is a lame kit


----------



## krates (Feb 19, 2009)

looks ugly


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2009)

earlier ones looked decent,ofcourse 1999 world cup kit was stunning but the new kit is terrible.there is an orange colour back of the pant lmfao....at this sh!t


----------



## RMN (Feb 19, 2009)

i actually like the new one! but i haven't seen the orange thing on the back!
but i liked the prev one too.
and it seems that India can wear their old jersey when they play against teams with similar color(eg.ENG and SL)


----------



## Chirag (Feb 19, 2009)

Where is black?


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 19, 2009)

I never liked team's color and this one looks garish. They should experiment more may be a turquoise or a blue curacao.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2009)

btw, there is a big hoarding setup by Nike beside Forum Mall (Bangalore) and in that the jersey looked stunning!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ewww....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

I have changed my opinion.After watching them play in this new kit i think its not that bad.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I have changed my opinion.After watching them play in this new kit i think its not that bad.


lool, mere saath bhi yehi huya. field mein badhiya lagi.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 3, 2009)

^ +1 ... i too agree !


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

Kya mazak laga rakha hai yaar..kabhi bolta hai accha hai..kabhi bekar hai..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

when is the next India-England or India-Sri Lanka cricket match ??

ground main baithe logon ko lagega ki ek hi team ke 13 players khel rahe hain


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Kya mazak laga rakha hai yaar..kabhi bolta hai accha hai..kabhi bekar hai..



galti insaan se hi hoti hai mere dost.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2009)

Australia, Pakistan, South Africa, Bangladesh : Green
India, Sri Lanka, England : Blue

Can't THey think of any other color?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Australia, Pakistan, South Africa, Bangladesh : Green
> India, Sri Lanka, England : Blue
> 
> Can't THey think of any other color?



Pink? 


*img22.imageshack.us/img22/1927/21050706342fb333d680.jpg
*img22.imageshack.us/img22/21050706342fb333d680.jpg/1/w500.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2009)

sucks


----------

